# Peep site and Kisser



## jacobs357 (Jan 11, 2009)

Last year I got a new Matthews bow and am shooting with a peep site, I have only used a kisser for years and still cannot get use to not having it. I was looking for some advice on using a peep site with a kisser. I am thinking about putting one on this spring when I start shooting.


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Works for me(I use both)


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

My wife uses both, I have never used a kisser button but it seems to work for her.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Both are personal preference, shoot whatever feels comfortable, I don't use a kisser, but thinking of trying it this year as I am switching to a release also...


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

The more anchor points the better..

I have used both.. got rid of the kisser a couple years ago when I switched to FOB fletchings... The FOBs actually touch the corner of my mouth like a kisser would...
I now feel uncomfortable when I am not shooting FOBs....


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

i shoot a mathews drenalin and have used a peep and a kisser since i started bowhunting , it's personal preference but the kisser helps me keep the same anchor every time, do what works for you


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

As previous stated the more anchor points the better. Once the you get everything aligned right it will be natural everytime u draw


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I shoot only a peep, but what ever works for you is best for you. Did you consider going back to the kisser only?


----------



## fishbones11 (Feb 26, 2009)

I use both it provides me with two reference points


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

The more anchor points the harder it is to do something wrong. I use a kisser, peep and nose on the string. If i dont have all three lined up right i cannot see my site clearly. Makes me do it exactly the same each time. I shoot very consistently all the time.


----------



## 2BUCKS (Feb 22, 2009)

For deer hunting all I use is a kisser....haven't missed a deer since I dropped the peep.

For competitive target, I use just a peep.....but after reading this thread, I'm gonna try a kisser with my peep for target. Sometimes if I'm holding too long I notice my sight bottoming out-inside the peep......maybe the kisser will help


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

When I first started shooting, I had nothing...then I got a peep sight which allowed me to really zero in on my sight and the target...then I got a kisser, which helped me get to my anchor point every time with out a hitch, and each time I switched and added something more like that, my groups have gotten tighter, especially from the 40+ distances. Set the kisser up first, then set the peep after you've achieved the anchor point you want.


----------

